# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  Amy [Amy31416] Memorial Thread

## Kludge

"Amy passed away a couple days ago"

----

[Mod Edit]:

There is an online guestbook for Amy at the following address. The messages left there should be visible to her family:

http://www.legacy.com/guestbooks/eri...nces/176075114

Attachment 4567

----------------

Edit:

There is now a GoFundMe link for people who wish to donate for funeral and burial costs for Amy31416. This has been set-up by a friend of Amy's (and some high school friends) who are also in touch with Amy's family. It is to help with cemetery costs, but can also be used to go to Meris as well.

Attachment 4585

Money raised will be used for funeral/burial costs and for her daughter as well.




> Amy Brookhouser passed away suddenly and unexpectedly at her home. She left behind a 4 year old daughter, brother along with many close friends and relatives. Amy did not have life insurance. Let's give Amy a proper burial and headstone.


Link:
https://www.gofundme.com/ff76c2kc

Edit: Friday, May 26th, 2016, photos added. Posted here.

----------


## jkr

my sincere sympathy goes out to you and yours, may GOD rest her spirit.

----------


## angelatc

Omg - what? Kludge, I am sorry for your loss.

----------


## devil21

Wow so sorry to hear that.  She was a popular member here.  My condolences and be strong.

----------


## HVACTech

ouch, that is seriously.. bad news...

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

My sincere condolences

----------


## roho76



----------


## heavenlyboy34

Wut?  :'( Srsly? I can't handle anymore young friends dying on me like this.

----------


## FindLiberty

Sorry...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

May her memory be eternal.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I have nothing more to say...

----------


## georgiaboy

no.

----------


## Kotin

I can't really find words but man...

----------


## Dr.3D

I'm very sorry to hear this.

----------


## donnay

This is indeed sad news.  I am so sorry for your loss.

----------


## Cleaner44

I don't know what to say but this sucks.

Kludge, if you want to provide details, I will create a memorial for her at FindAGrave.com.

----------


## pcosmar

> It isn't just about you now.


The last thing Amy ever wanted,,was to protect Meris From Kludge.

Damn it,, I gotta go looking for an Obit.   

not gonna buy it otherwise.

----------


## JK/SEA

ok, i'm not in the loop here....are we talking about Amy Pi..?

----------


## angelatc

> ok, i'm not in the loop here....are we talking about Amy Pi..?


Yes.

----------


## pcosmar

> ok, i'm not in the loop here....are we talking about Amy Pi..?


Yes.
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/eri...114&fhid=22415

R.I.P.



I never had a picture of her before.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> ok, i'm not in the loop here....are we talking about Amy Pi..?


Yes.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Im sorry Kludge

----------


## cajuncocoa

> ok, i'm not in the loop here....are we talking about Amy Pi..?


I think so...and I'm in shock right now. I'm so sorry to hear this.

----------


## JK/SEA

> I think so...and I'm in shock right now. I'm so sorry to hear this.


damn...so sorry to read this. Her last post according to her page was 9-17-2015...

----------


## francisco

This is just so sad. I do not know how this could be. This is one of the times that the world doesn't make any sense.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I'm getting this all off my chest here because I don't think it'd be a good idea if I even went to her funeral.


Kludge, I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't think you and I have ever spoken to each other on here, but I'll throw my two cents in on this...I agree with those who say you should go. You don't get a second chance for this. I really believe you will regret it later if you don't go. Time has a way of blurring some of the difficult things we go through with family after they've passed on. You're going to be in a place where you'll remember mostly all the good things one day, and you'll regret you didn't say goodbye. Go. Trust me.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Oh my gosh. I'm really sorry to hear of this news.

----------


## Carlybee

So sorry to hear..very tragic news.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Thank you for ferreting that out Pete.

Go with God Amy...go with God.




> Yes.
> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/eri...114&fhid=22415
> 
> R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a picture of her before.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I hate those feelings I get sometime...

----------


## fr33

This is so sad and she was so nice.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Just, $#@!!

----------


## pcosmar

A friend of many years has died,,,  This is most sad.

I had hoped to meet her in real life after experiencing her wit and intelligence here.
Sharing the joy of her child. Her hope for Liberty.

She was a catalyst in my life.

and she will be greatly missed.

/pain

----------


## axiomata

First BuddyRey now Amy?? What's going on with the class of 2007?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> A friend of many years has died,,,  This is most sad.
> 
> I had hoped to meet her in real life after experiencing her wit and intelligence here.
> Sharing the joy of her child. Her hope for Liberty.
> 
> She was a catalyst in my life.
> 
> and she will be greatly missed.
> 
> /pain


Yep. Is very, very sad. It is certainly true and remarkable that people that we don't really know but interact with in the digital world can and do have an impact on our lives and influence the paths that we either follow or make. It certainly does happen. I don't think that we really reserve the time to absorb that until it is often too late. This is a really good point that you make here. A very, very good point.

----------


## Matt Collins

This is horrible.... so sorry to hear this :-(

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I don't even know what to say. This makes me really sad. 

I'll miss her.

----------


## Danke

So sad.  Hope you and your daughter will be ok.

----------


## Suzanimal

My deepest condolences.

----------


## DisneyFan

Sorry for your loss.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

im so sorry for your loss kludge.

----------


## Ronin Truth

*R.I.P. 
*

----------


## satchelmcqueen

thinking of you today kludge. the best to you.

----------


## Anti Federalist

And to concur with what others have already written:

Go to the funeral, and be there for your daughter.

----------


## euphemia

I'm so sorry.  May you be comforted in the knowledge that others care.  Please go to the funeral.  Losing a mom is the most lonely experience in the world.  

Prayers.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

RIP Amy31416.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## navy-vet

Fair winds and following seas...
Peace and prayers to all who knew and loved her.

----------


## phill4paul

I awoke this morning to a day filled with sunshine, clear sky and promise. Now it seems as if a great cloud has settled in.

  RIP Amypi. You will be missed.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

There is an online guestbook for Amy at the following address. The messages left there should be visible to her family:

http://www.legacy.com/guestbooks/eri...nces/176075114

----------


## Lucille

Rest in peace, Amy.

Numbers 6:24-26:

*The Lord bless thee, and keep thee:
The Lord make his face shine upon thee, and be gracious unto thee:
The Lord lift up his countenance upon thee, and give thee peace.*

Kludge, I'll be praying you stop blaming yourself, and that you and your daughter can be together.

Our community has lost too many.

With rue my heart is laden	
  For golden friends I had,	
For many a rose-lipt maiden	
  And many a lightfoot lad.	

By brooks too broad for leaping	        
  The lightfoot boys are laid;	
The rose-lipt girls are sleeping	
  In fields where roses fade.
--A. E. Housman

----------


## Tod

What a tragedy....so sorry for your loss.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## lilymc

I don't know what to say except I'm so sorry to hear this.    My heart goes out to her family and loved ones.

----------


## Jeremy

This is really sad.  Amy will always be a part of the RPF chat gang from back in the day.  Rest in peace.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Rest in peace

----------


## tod evans

So sorry!

----------


## presence



----------


## tod evans

RIP Amy

----------


## TNforPaul45

I didn't know her very well, but I've heard many good things about her. Very sad, and our deepest condolences to her family and all friends in here

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Wow, I am deeply shocked and saddened by this news, and so thankful for Jeremy for letting me know.

Amy was a spectacular person who cared deeply for her friends and family... it always brightened my day to see her posting pictures of her daughter on facebook - a love so rare.

RIP Amy. <3

----------


## Original_Intent

I never met her, but this news was really a punch to the gut for me. Must be incredibly worse for those that did have the privilege of being close to her.
My sincerest condolences for your loss.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> A friend of many years has died,,,  This is most sad.
> 
> I had hoped to meet her in real life after experiencing her wit and intelligence here.
> Sharing the joy of her child. Her hope for Liberty.
> 
> She was a catalyst in my life.
> 
> and she will be greatly missed.
> 
> /pain


+1 ...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Lit a candle for AmyPi this morning. Also mourned with my godmother and some friends. R.I.P. :'(

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

I'm really in shock!  Feels like I just got punched in the stomach.  

She was a great member of the community and will be sorely missed.

I worry about what will happen to her daughter...  

Rest in Peace Amy, Rest in Peace.  You will be sorely missed!

http://s647.photobucket.com/user/gbr...006-2.jpg.html
(on left)

anyone know what she died from?  45 is really young...

-t

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Thanks, tangent.  Classic amypi:

Will try to remember the good times while I'm mourning.

----------


## Rothbardian Girl

I am heartbroken.

RIP.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I just found out this tragic news. We had talked not that long ago and I am just in disbelief right now. I had such a deep admiration for her. Always so funny and intelligent and was a real friend when real friends were in short supply. God bless you Amy, I loved you, we all loved you and our world has lost a real treasure.

----------


## Uriah

RIP

----------


## Roxi

Horrible news. Amy was an amazing woman.

----------


## oyarde

I am speechless so I will pray

----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

This is incredibly sad news.    My sincere condolences.  Amy was simply one of the most hilarious, intelligent, well spoken people I'd ever had the pleasure to.. "meet".
Much love you you, her family and friends and her beautiful daughter. <3  You will be missed lovely lady.

----------


## presence



----------


## kaleidoscope eyes

No matter the details, I was shocked and saddened to hear about Amy's death.  I can't believe it.  There was a period we talked quite a bit, but... I never knew.  In any case, she was one of the coolest damn chicks I'll ever have the privilege to meet in this Lifetime, even if it was for such a short time.  I pray for all her friends and family.  And thanks Kludge for talking about it.  This just fricking sucks.

----------


## green73

God. I'm in shock. She was a friend. The kind of friend who'd start a thread about you when you were banned. 

I got to know her really well a few years ago, and can relate to what Pete says, but don't deny that she could have done this to herself, though it comes as a complete shock to me. 

I just think it's all really sad. And we've lost someone truly special here.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Who will love a little sparrow?
Will no one write her eulogy?
"I will," said the earth
"For all I've created returns unto me
From dust were ye made and dust ye shall be"










Pretty sure I have at least 2 more on this tribute, will update.

Love you Amy!  I will really miss you.  Rest in Peace.

Nathan

----------


## r3volution 3.0

requiescat in pace

----------


## AngryCanadian

Sorry for the loss...

----------


## TER

I just found this thread and I can't believe Amy is gone. This news is devastating....

----------


## pcosmar

A Memorial Service today.

http://www.vindy.com/news/tributes/2...my-brookhouse/



> AMY BROOKHOUSER
> 
> 
> YOUNGSTOWN – A memorial service will be held on Monday at 7 p.m. at the Higgins-Reardon Funeral Homes, Austintown Chapel, officiated by Sister Pat Fesler, H.M., for Amy Brookhouser, 45, who died Thursday evening at St. Elizabeth Health Center.
> 
> Ms. Brookhouser was born on Sept. 26, 1970, in Erie, Pa., the daughter of Michael R. and Georgia F. (Ragan) Brookhouser.
> 
> She was a 1988 graduate of Strong Vincent High School. After high school, Amy received her Bachelor’s degree from Gannon University in her hometown of Erie.
> 
> ...

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Now I understand why you've stayed away from RPF these past years, Kludge.  It was for Amy's sake, to give her a space.

You're a good man, Kludge.  I am very sorry for your loss and all the pain you've gone through.

This too shall pass.  Hang in there.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

I'm not sure but I think Amy was at an event where I had the Ron Paul Corvette and we talked there.  At any rate she will be missed and it's a sad day for us to lose someone who understands the idea of liberty.  R.I.P. Amy...

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

I'm not sure but I think Amy was at an event where I had the Ron Paul  Corvette and we talked there.  At any rate she will be missed and it's a  sad day for us to lose someone who understands the idea of liberty.   R.I.P. Amy...

----------


## brushfire

Yes - so very sad to hear of this news.

----------


## juleswin

This is a very sad day for RPF, I didn't know her that well even on the forum but I always appreciated her great contribution to the discussion on this forum. She was a kind, intelligence, thoughtful, politically savvy poster who I am going to miss.

My condolences to her family and wish the best for them.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> A Memorial Service today.
> 
> http://www.vindy.com/news/tributes/2...my-brookhouse/


I'd go but 10 hours round trip is too far.

Anyone going to make it?

I'll light a candle and maybe read through her posts instead.

prayers...

-t

----------


## brandon

It's weird to think that I've "known her" for 8 freaking years. I never met her or heard her voice. I wouldn't recognize her if I saw her. Our communication was limited to a handful of PMs and banter in a few dozen/hundred threads.  Yet I've still be thinking about this a lot. She, along with maybe 20 others,  were a big part or what defined this place to me. We had a loose social circle that gathered and talked every night... I never really considered these internet posters good friends or anything, yet here I am pretty shaken up by this.  Somehow an anonymous screen name on the internet actually meant something to me, and it's pretty upsetting.

----------


## pcosmar

> I'd go but 10 hours round trip is too far.
> 
> Anyone going to make it?
> 
> I'll light a candle and maybe read through her posts instead.
> 
> prayers...
> 
> -t


The link said you could call.

----------


## Acala

So sad.  Just so sad.  Ugh.  Not sure I can keep coming here.

----------


## pcosmar

> It's weird to think that I've "known her" for 8 freaking years. I never met her or heard her voice. I wouldn't recognize her if I saw her. Our communication was limited to a handful of PMs and banter in a few dozen/hundred threads.  Yet I've still be thinking about this a lot. She, along with maybe 20 others,  were a big part or what defined this place to me. We had a loose social circle that gathered and talked every night... I never really considered these internet posters good friends or anything, yet here I am pretty shaken up by this.  Somehow an anonymous screen name on the internet actually meant something to me, and it's pretty upsetting.


Weirder than that.

Several here are mourning.. Several here loved her,, and I am realizing that it was more than I thought.
I was on my way there,,

I had never seen her face.

----------


## Todd

Gosh....back at the forums today and hear this.  So sad.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> The link said you could call.


eh?  how does that work?  I took "call on" to mean like the old fashioned term to visit.

so are they going to teleconference it or if you had a few words to say in remembrance they would pass them on to folks gathered?  Never heard of anything like that before.

-t

----------


## Anti Federalist

I still chuckle at myself over her screen-name.

I'm a math idjit you see, and for months, maybe years, I thought pi was her zip code, until I had that "ah hah" moment.

----------


## Cowlesy

She was an all-around thoughtful, nice gal through my interactions with her. We grew up in and our families are from the same region; shared some PM's about geneaology as both of us were sons/daughters of the revolution. Hadn't touched base with her in several years as I slowed down my visits to the forum, but when I was here, she was always good for bouncing ideas off of and herself making thoughtful and humorous contributions to any discussion.

She will be sorely missed.

----------


## acptulsa

> I never met her or heard her voice.


Yeah, the internet is a new world.  I suppose people have had relationships like that through correspondence for centuries, but it was rare.

Ever hear the National Public Radio program _Fresh Air_?  If she had ever substituted for the host Terry Gross, nobody who missed the first part of the program would have ever realized that she wasn't Terry Gross from her voice.  She used to joke that she could do a great sendup of that show.  And she could have.




> She will be sorely missed.


Already is.

She liked and admired you greatly.  Couldn't figure out what your screen name meant or how to pronounce it, but she was a fan of yours.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> fair enough. Just don't think doing any bashing on 'anyone' right now is cool.


I don't but we should contact her brother in a few days about doing a kickstarter/crowdfunding thing to help with funeral expenses and to help care for Meris.  It would also help clear the air to ask someone reliable what happened to her,  What's happening with Meris and how could we best help.

Give them time to grieve first, though.

-t

----------


## angelatc

> I don't but we should contact her brother in a few days about doing a kickstarter/crowdfunding thing to help with funeral expenses and to help care for Meris.  It would also help clear the air to ask someone reliable what happened to her,  What's happening with Meris and how could we best help.
> 
> Give them time to grieve first, though.
> 
> -t


I like the idea of passing a hat in order to start a fund of some sort for Meris.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Yeah, the internet is a new world.  I suppose people have had relationships like that through correspondence for centuries, but it was rare.


http://www.amazon.com/Charing-Cross-...haring+cros+rd

84, Charing Cross Road

This book is the very simple story of the love affair between Miss Helene Hanff of New York and Messrs Marks and Co, sellers of rare and secondhand books, at 84 Charing Cross Road, London'. DAILY TELEGRAPH Told in a series of letters in 84 CHARING CROSS ROAD and then in diary form in the second part THE DUCHESS OF BLOOMSBURY STREET, this true story has touched the hearts of thousands.

-t

----------


## angelatc

I wonder if we should start our own memorial thread where we share some of our favorite memories of Amy and maybe even stories that some people may not have heard.

She was my friend. I am really going to miss her.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I wonder if we should start our own memorial thread where we share some of our favorite memories of Amy and maybe even stories that some people may not have heard.
> 
> She was my friend. I am really going to miss her.


I'll go first by way of repeating myself:




> I still chuckle at myself over her screen-name.
> 
> I'm a math idjit you see, and for months, maybe years, I thought pi was her zip code, until I had that "ah hah" moment.

----------


## presence

> It's weird to think that I've "known her" for 8 freaking years. I never met her or heard her voice. I wouldn't recognize her if I saw her. Our communication was limited to a handful of PMs and banter in a few dozen/hundred threads.  Yet I've still be thinking about this a lot. She, along with maybe 20 others,  were a big part or what defined this place to me. We had a loose social circle that gathered and talked every night... I never really considered these internet posters good friends or anything, yet here I am pretty shaken up by this.  Somehow an anonymous screen name on the internet actually meant something to me, and it's pretty upsetting.



I heard that.   I do think of the regulars here in a family kind of way.   Perhaps in a way that transcends family and friends.   We speak the no bull$#@! truth here... on all the subjects you're not supposed to touch on Christmas day.  Much more than I can say around most family and friends.   Disagreements aside (and in the grand scheme they're pretty few) we all like each other and stick around for a common cause.  That's pretty powerful.  Losing Buddy and Amy really shines the light on what we have here.

----------


## Kotin

> I wonder if we should start our own memorial thread where we share some of our favorite memories of Amy and maybe even stories that some people may not have heard.
> 
> She was my friend. I am really going to miss her.


I remember back in 08/09 we would voice chat with caseyjones, Petar, Mrocked, Jeremy, forsmant, and a lot of other people.. I haven't laughed much harder than when she would make a snide comment about one of us or make fun of me for being jewish. she had incredible wit and timing.. 

I remember talking to her about cooking and baking and sharing a ton of recipes and tips.. she was my go-to for this stuff for a long time. 

I remember most recently how much she loved her daughter.. I could tell so clearly that meris was the most important thing in her life. I enjoyed how much she adored her daughter and enjoyed spending time with her.. I cant understand that shes actually gone though.. it is not something I have comprehended all at once.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> So sad.  Just so sad.  Ugh.  Not sure I can keep coming here.



Don't leave. 

I'm also really sad. The first picture I ever saw of Amy was in this topic, I've never met her or heard her voice. I've had a couple nice PM conversations with her though.. It's weird through the internet but yeah, this feels like a big loss. That's not a reason to leave, we are here to support each other. We are here to fight for a better time. In accordance with old documents and traditions and in memory of dear friends lost on the way.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I remember back in 08/09 we would voice chat with caseyjones, Petar, Mrocked, Jeremy, forsmant, and a lot of other people.. I haven't laughed much harder than when she would make a snide comment about one of us *or make fun of me for being jewish*. she had incredible wit and timing.. 
> 
> I remember talking to her about cooking and baking and sharing a ton of recipes and tips.. she was my go-to for this stuff for a long time. 
> 
> I remember most recently how much she loved her daughter.. I could tell so clearly that meris was the most important thing in her life. I enjoyed how much she adored her daughter and enjoyed spending time with her.. I cant understand that shes actually gone though.. it is not something I have comprehended all at once.


It's good that you can take it and not get offended.

----------


## TER

Lord Jesus Christ, glory to You our God!

Have mercy on the soul of your child Amy, and bring comfort and hope to those who love her and are now in mourning.  

Forgive her any sins she may have committed in her earthly life, - in word, deed, or thought, whether voluntarily or involuntarily, for You alone are without sin and Your righteousness is an everlasting righteousness.

 Spread your loving arms around her and her child Meris and send the child Your angels to guide her and protect her as she travels through this difficult and corruptible world without her mother.  Surround Meris with a loving family who will shelter and feed her and above all nourish her with the love and joy every child should be given, and who will raise her up according to Your good and holy will.  

Give peace and understanding to those whom knew her and will miss her, and may her memory remain eternal to those whose lives and hearts she touched.

Again, Lord, have mercy, according to Your great love and mercy, have mercy, and give peace and rest to our dearly departed sister, in a place where there is no pain, nor sorrow, nor sighing, but life everlasting.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I remember back in 08/09 we would voice chat with caseyjones, Petar, Mrocked, Jeremy, forsmant, and a lot of other people.. I haven't laughed much harder than when she would make a snide comment about one of us or *make fun of me for being jewish.* she had incredible wit and timing.. 
> 
> I remember talking to her about cooking and baking and sharing a ton of recipes and tips.. she was my go-to for this stuff for a long time. 
> 
> I remember most recently how much she loved her daughter.. I could tell so clearly that meris was the most important thing in her life. I enjoyed how much she adored her daughter and enjoyed spending time with her.. I cant understand that shes actually gone though.. it is not something I have comprehended all at once.


She loved to share pics.

Kotin, look behind the microscope...



Her "greenhouse" one year:



me: what is the orange substance i the pyrex?
Amy: That, my friend, is a chemical weapon known as habanero sauce....
me: sounds hot...
Amy: Oh it's exceedingly hot...I honestly can't really use it.
 I can handle some hot foods, but nothing super-hot...and that sauce is incredibly hot
  I made moreso as an experiment than as something to actually use.



Her lab:



She loved to bake:



And grow sunflowers:



-t

----------


## Anti Federalist

Amen.




> Lord Jesus Christ, glory to You our God!
> 
> Have mercy on the soul of your child Amy, and bring comfort and hope to those who love her and are now in mourning.  
> 
> Forgive her any sins she may have committed in her earthly life, - in word, deed, or thought, whether voluntarily or involuntarily, for You alone are without sin and Your righteousness is an everlasting righteousness.
> 
>  Spread your loving arms around her and her child Meris and send the child Your angels to guide her and protect her as she travels through this difficult and corruptible world without her mother.  Surround Meris with a loving family who will shelter and feed her and above all nourish her with the love and joy every child should be given, and who will raise her up according to Your good and holy will.  
> 
> Give peace and understanding to those whom knew her and will miss her, and may her memory remain eternal to those whose lives and hearts she touched.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I like the idea of passing a hat in order to start a fund of some sort for Meris.


I would be part of this.

This community stepped forward when kathy88's husband died suddenly, I am sure we could do it again for Amy's daughter.

----------


## georgiaboy

I'll always considered Amy to be one of pillars of this site.  She seemed highly intelligent and very witty.  Success around here comes by the turning of phrase, creating and riding a wave of conversation, and she was right there with the best.

I remember early on she had me trying to even figure out if she was male or female.  She seemed to love the cat & mouse game.

Was she really a chemist by profession?  I recall she was.  Only chemist I've ever known.

We witnessed her and Kludge coming together here, and then the baby - as others have said, it's amazing what the www is bringing about these days.

Can't believe she's gone.  I'll be praying and mourning for some time, especially for Kludge and the baby.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Think this is her as a kid...



-t

----------


## presence

> me: what is the orange substance i the pyrex?
> Amy: That, my friend, is a chemical weapon known as habanero sauce....
> me: sounds hot...
> Amy: Oh it's exceedingly hot...I honestly can't really use it.
>  I can handle some hot foods, but nothing super-hot...and that sauce is incredibly hot
>   I made moreso as an experiment than as something to actually use.


I put back about a quart a year of Carribean Red Habenero.   20% roasted then juiced.   Oak aged minimum 6-18 months.    


Yum

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I like the idea of passing a hat in order to start a fund of some sort for Meris.


I would be part of this.

This community stepped forward when kathy88's husband died suddenly, I am sure we could do it again for Amy's daughter.

----------


## TER

> I would be part of this.
> 
> This community stepped forward when kathy88's husband died suddenly, I am sure we could do it again for Amy's daughter.


Can the administration set something up?

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I just wanted to take a moment today to share a story about Amy. Last night when I was absorbing the news about her passing I was looking back over some old reputation comments and I saw one from her that was a positive and simply said "that's not true". The comment she was making reference to was something nasty I had said about marriage and women in general. My Wife and I were, at the time, going through a divorce and the past couple years leading up to that were not much better. Amy would often send me messages to check up on me and when things were obviously really bad for me on a personal level she offered to let me come live with her rent free just to give me time to step outside of the situation and clear my head. 

Yes, we all knew her for her wit and the jokes she could make out of anything and of course her intelligence and I will always remember that as well but she had a deep kindness in her heart that many did not know about. If you were special to her she would let you know and no matter how nasty or self destructive you were being she would be first in line to remind you that the situations we found ourselves in and our reactions to them do not define who we are. I will always be thankful for the heart she had and value our many conversations. I am really going to miss her.

----------


## Acala

A couple things.

I remember a thread offering names for the new baby and Amy herself suggested Terbolizard.  

And another thread, about men and women and relationships, and she referred to herself as "a novelty girl" because she didn't fit "the mold".  I always thought of her as Novelty Girl after that.

Now I'm going to cry, dammit.

----------


## Acala

> Can the administration set something up?


Something like an education trust?  It might be worth something serious about the time she is graduating High School.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> It's weird to think that I've "known her" for 8 freaking years. I never met her or heard her voice. I wouldn't recognize her if I saw her. Our communication was limited to a handful of PMs and banter in a few dozen/hundred threads.  Yet I've still be thinking about this a lot. She, along with maybe 20 others,  were a big part or what defined this place to me. We had a loose social circle that gathered and talked every night... I never really considered these internet posters good friends or anything, yet here I am pretty shaken up by this.  Somehow an anonymous screen name on the internet actually meant something to me, and it's pretty upsetting.


I wasn't part of that social circle, but this place is like home to me.  Since I'm retired, I spend a lot of time online and most of it on this board.  I share your feelings....felt the same way when I heard about BuddyRey back in June.  You see the same names go by day after day.  It sure feels like I know many of you, and yet I've never met any of you.  But many of you feel closer to me than most people in my own family.   

This place won't be the same without amy31416's name going by.

adding on edit:  excuse my interruption here.  I didn't realize y'all were in the middle of a conversation/memorial for Amy.  I read brandon's comment and just posted without scrolling further.  

I've never met Amy,  and I'm sorry...I don't have a story about her.  I wish I did.  We communicated a few times...PMs and rep comments, but that's all.   Still, I will miss her.  I'm just going to leave this here as my contribution to the memorial:

----------


## donnay



----------


## phill4paul

> But mostly I wish she was here to make this whole conversation irrelevant...


  This. 

  If there is a fund set up for Meris I will help.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I just wanted to take a moment today to share a story about Amy. Last night when I was absorbing the news about her passing I was looking back over some old reputation comments and I saw one from her that was a positive and simply said "that's not true". The comment she was making reference to was something nasty I had said about marriage and women in general. My Wife and I were, at the time, going through a divorce and the past couple years leading up to that were not much better. Amy would often send me messages to check up on me and when things were obviously really bad for me on a personal level *she offered to let me come live with her rent free* just to give me time to step outside of the situation and clear my head.


I made that same offer to coastie when he was going through his divorce/separation and also to Amy when she left Kludge.  Granted I've been trying to get her to marry me for years...  




> A couple things.
> 
> I remember a thread offering names for the new baby and Amy herself suggested Terbolizard.


ROTGLMAO!

From the other thread:

https://www.wordnik.com/words/Meris

Meris

Definitions
from The Century Dictionary and Cyclopedia

n. A permanent colony of cells or plastids, which may remain isolated or may multiply by gemmation to form higher aggregates called demes. See deme and zoöid.

Amy was a trip!




> And another thread, about men and women and relationships, and she referred to herself as "a novelty girl" because she didn't fit "the mold".  I always thought of her as Novelty Girl after that.
> 
> Now I'm going to cry, dammit.


Wish there were more like her.  Most American women are pretty boring. 




> Something like an education trust?  It might be worth something serious about the time she is graduating High School.


We could present the idea, but really her brother would know what's best for her.  Another consideration is that if she becomes an orphan, I believe the state pays your college tuition.  That could be a state by state thing.  Hopefully one of her relatives will adopt her.  I wouldn't mind taking her in and raising her, but I think the state would have an issue with a single male adopting a child.  Any couples with young kids on the forum that might be interested if this becomes an issue and it might become an issue.  Her parents and grandparents are dead, she's never mentioned cousins and such so I think it's just her and her brother and there may be some reason her brother won't or can't.

-t

----------


## Acala

> This. 
> 
>   If there is a fund set up for Meris I will help.


As will I.  We could set up an education trust with Amy's brother as trustee.  No offense to Kludge.  Just honoring the likely preferences of the deceased.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Something like an education trust?  It might be worth something serious about the time she is graduating High School.


I was thinking the same thing. Amy would probably like the idea of a college fund. But how to set that up is problematic.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I was thinking the same thing. Amy would probably like the idea of a college fund. But how to set that up is problematic.


Not really.  I have a call in to the funeral director asking for her brothers contact information.  If that doesn't pan out I can probably find his contact info on the net and failing that I have the name of the family priest...

Step 2:  set up a bank account.
Step 3:  chipin or Paypal
Step 4:  advertise and start a thread!

-t

----------


## Working Poor

I am so upset that I did not realize Amy had this problem. I wish that I could have helped her. I should have seen the signs. Oh Amy RIP sweetie.

----------


## pcosmar

> Now I'm going to cry, dammit.


Feel free. my eyes have been running since Saturday Night.

and I have buried fiends and family before,,,

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

7pm - light a candle for Amy <3



-t

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Federalist

Is that her and Kludge?




>

----------


## William Tell

I am so sorry to hear this. Amy was so nice to many of us. She popped into the RPF chat room not that many weeks ago when I was in there. She said hi to me, she didn't mention that anything was wrong. This is very sad to hear, miss you Amy.

I certainly pray everything goes well for Meris, Kludge, and the rest of her family. The one way you can really honor the memory of someone wonderful is to try to help others, and do your best to fill the gaping hole she left in this world with her passing.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Is that her and Kludge?


I think that's her first husband or a BF.  I don't know what Kludge looks like.  Nearby pics seem 2006.

She was a hottie for sure!  looks good in that outfit.

-t

----------


## Uriel999

This is sad news. 

She offered to send money to me once so I could buy pizza when I was in the Corps. That was sparked because I remarked about our low pay and chow halls not being open later in the evening. I never took her up on it...but I appreciated it.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Actually, I think that's Nick, a post doc she dated round 06-07.  He was too clingy for her tastes.

speaking of education, she's had a broad one.  Snippet from chat.  No wonder she was like she was...

I always loved science and started out in college as a pre-med student...but I couldn't deal with the notion of dissecting a human being, so I sort of drifted and toyed with majoring in math, philosophy, physics, even botany...but then I had this amazing professor
he was a physical chemistry guy and it dawned on me that chemistry touched all the things that I'm interested in
  so it was obvious then
  I just wish I didn't hate academia so much, and the culture surrounding it, I'd have a PhD

So yeah, to whoever asked - she was a chemist.

She liked to make beer too.  I think perfume at one point.  She loved to experiment.  Very curious mind.

She liked "space" and to spend a lot of time alone.  Just like me.

-t

----------


## XNavyNuke

Tragic news. She will be missed. 

A toast to auld lang syne.

XNN

----------


## Cleaner44

Does anyone know if she will also be in Laurel Hill Cemetery with her parents?

I found that Amy actually had her own account at findagrave and I would like to add a memorial for her.
http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg...GRid=47711776&

----------


## Deborah K

Amy......you asked to see my paintings of giraffes because you love them too.  I offered to paint one for your little girl....I started it...I'll finish it and get it to her somehow.  You will always be in my heart.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Does anyone know if she will also be in Laurel Hill Cemetery with her parents?
> 
> I found that Amy actually had her own account at findagrave and I would like to add a memorial for her.
> http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg...GRid=47711776&


"memorial" - you mean a tombstone?  I'd definitely chip in for that, what do they cost anyway?  Lets find out what the family is doing first...  Maybe we could help pay.  Hopefully a plot near her parents.  Or she might be getting cremated and her ashes spread.  She never talked about her wishes or her will in that regard.  

Or were thinking about a wreath?  Willing to chip in on that too!

Glad to see she has aunts and uncles.  Much better chance for Meris getting adopted by her family.

Miss you sooo much Amy!

-t

----------


## TER



----------


## Cleaner44

> "memorial" - you mean a tombstone?  I'd definitely chip in for that, what do they cost anyway?  Lets find out what the family is doing first...  Maybe we could help pay.  Hopefully a plot near her parents.  Or she might be getting cremated and her ashes spread.  She never talked about her wishes or her will in that regard.  
> 
> Or were thinking about a wreath?  Willing to chip in on that too!
> 
> Glad to see she has aunts and uncles.  Much better chance for Meris getting adopted by her family.
> 
> Miss you sooo much Amy!
> 
> -t


I was referring to the creation of an online memorial for her at FindAGrave.com, but I will also contribute to a headstone or whatever. Right now I don't even know if she was buried or cremated.

----------


## Brett85

I'm very sorry to hear this.  I interacted with Amy several times on this forum.  She always seemed nice.  My thoughts and prayers go out to her friends and family.

----------


## Danke

> I think that's her first husband or a BF.  I don't know what Kludge looks like.  Nearby pics seem 2006.
> 
> She was a hottie for sure!  looks good in that outfit.
> 
> -t


 Neither,  both are taller than her.  BF, maybe. First husband was thin too.  Kludge is a big man.

----------


## erowe1

> Not really.  I have a call in to the funeral director asking for her brothers contact information.  If that doesn't pan out I can probably find his contact info on the net and failing that I have the name of the family priest...
> 
> Step 2:  set up a bank account.
> Step 3:  chipin or Paypal
> Step 4:  advertise and start a thread!
> 
> -t


If a family member is involved, then a 529 fund is probably what we want.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> I remember back in 08/09 we would voice chat with caseyjones, Petar, Mrocked, Jeremy, forsmant, and a lot of other people.. I haven't laughed much harder than when she would make a snide comment about one of us or make fun of me for being jewish. she had incredible wit and timing.. 
> 
> I remember talking to her about cooking and baking and sharing a ton of recipes and tips.. she was my go-to for this stuff for a long time. 
> 
> I remember most recently how much she loved her daughter.. I could tell so clearly that meris was the most important thing in her life. I enjoyed how much she adored her daughter and enjoyed spending time with her.. I cant understand that shes actually gone though.. it is not something I have comprehended all at once.


Good friggin' times, I'll never forget those video chats.

Amy and I had a lot of talks about women in science, ones I still fall back on to this day.

Meris is going to be one hell of a handful, in the best way possible

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> If a family member is involved, then a 529 fund is probably what we want.


Yes, I agree.  It would be fairly easy.  I could help if it is wanted.

----------


## Uriel999

If a chip-in happens let me know! I am in!

----------


## JK/SEA



----------


## Rothbardian Girl



----------


## messana

Man.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

So sad to hear this.  Thoughts and prayers.

<3

----------


## presence

> Was she really a chemist by profession?  I recall she was.  Only chemist I've ever known.


"process-scientist" was the title on the resume I read

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

On the 529 thing, just talked to my financial adviser.  That's through the gvmt and makes things a pain as well as driving up costs via waste.  He suggested a UGMA (Universal Gift to Minors Act) which is a lot more flexible as to how it can be used and is NOT through the gvmt.  More cost effective.

Thoughts?

-t

----------


## pcosmar

> Right now, taking care of the living (Meris) needs to be the priority.  The one she most cared about.
> .


Contacted the Brother..She was safe with Family (an Aunt I think) and was being cared for.. Meris is with Amy's family,, and they are getting a lawyer.

That is all I know at this moment,,

----------


## tod evans

> Contacted the Brother..She was safe with Family (a Aunt I think) and was being cared for.. Meris is with Amy's family,, and they are getting a lawyer.
> 
> That is all I know at this moment,,


Thank you for the update Pete!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Contacted the Brother..She was safe with Family (an Aunt I think) and was being cared for.. Meris is with Amy's family,, and they are getting a lawyer.
> 
> That is all I know at this moment,,


Does he know about this thread?  He should read it.

-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Does he know about this thread?  He should read it.
> 
> -t


I have been in contact with him, and he will be reading this memorial thread.

He will get back to me about any donation plans after he discusses with family. Probably best to let the family mourn right now.

----------


## pcosmar

> I have been in contact with him, and he will be reading this memorial thread.
> 
> He will get back to me about any donation plans after he discusses with family. Probably best to let the family mourn right now.


He has. I have given my info to him and the Aunt that is caring for Meris. They have things in motion.

----------


## acptulsa

I didn't get the impression that Amy and her brother were very close, but she seemed to trust him.  He should be a fine choice to do this through.

----------


## erowe1

> ps: as to a 529 fund, I have a financial adviser and a lawyer, but you guys seem more versed in this.  Anyone wanna volunteer to set one up?  Curious about what it is all about.


I'm definitely not more versed than a financial adviser. The rules for 529's differ from state to state. If a particular relative like a brother sets it up (is that who you are?), it may depend what state he lives in. Some states allow out-of-staters to set up 529's in them. Others don't. Some are also better than others. He may want to set it up in his own state, he may find that another option out there is better.

Ultimately, that's his decision, and I would rather not see him base his financial decisions on advice gotten from this forum.

For our sakes, when it comes to having something to donate to, I know I personally would feel most comfortable with something official that is actually in the daughter's name and that would be hard for her or anyone else to spend before she becomes an adult.

A lawyer or financial adviser will probably know the best way to set something up to allow donations from us that will go to the right place. Once that fund, whatever form it takes, exists, then maybe gofundme.com would be the right online vehicle to allow us to donate to it.

----------


## erowe1

> On the 529 thing, just talked to my financial adviser.  That's through the gvmt and makes things a pain as well as driving up costs via waste.  He suggested a UGMA (Universal Gift to Minors Act) which is a lot more flexible as to how it can be used and is NOT through the gvmt.  More cost effective.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> -t


He might be right. He's the expert.

I don't think it's correct to say that it's "through the government." It's like a 401k. It's heavily regulated by the government. But those regulations vary by state. And you're not necessarily limited to just the state you're in (and maybe it is the case that in some states it actually is state-run). Also, as with 401k, there are definite tax benefits.

The UGMA is also regulated with varying regulations state-to-state, and it also has tax benefits.

One big difference is that the 529 has to be for education, or else there are penalties for withdrawing the money for any other purpose. This doesn't necessarily have to be college. But again, the types of things that qualify as "education" also depend on the rules of the state the fund is in.

Honestly, it's probably not something to stress too much about on top of so many other things. With either one, you probably can't go too far wrong. And with everything on a family's plate when someone dies unexpectedly, going with the simplest option has a lot to say for it.

----------


## pcosmar

> I didn't get the impression that Amy and her brother were very close, but she seemed to trust him.  He should be a fine choice to do this through.


I got that too.. and he is learning that his sister had many friends.
But he is in Penn,,
Amy's Aunt, (and others) in Ohio are handling things. They might be the better choice.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

A quick note from Amy's brother:




> Amy was cremated and the plan is to bury her near my parents at Laurel Hill Cemetery.

----------


## TER

Lord have mercy on her soul.  May she find forgiveness and mercy by your abundant love.  Bless also those who pray for her and who are giving from themselves in order to assist her child in mourning.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

What day is it?  These past few have been a blur.  Surprised I'm not in the hospital for dehydration, I've been crying so much.

I recently asked Amy to marry me.  It wasn't the first time.  While it wasn't a hard YES!  she did indicate that she was seriously interested.  (JOY, JOY, do a little jig, HAPPY dance time!), but she added that she was working through some things and needed some time and space right now.  I gave them to her.  Didn't push it AT ALL!  The news of her passing, well...

*TOTALLY *DEVASTATED* ME!*

I had always intended to adopt Meris, but I had also always imagined Amy being by my side to help raise her.  The idea of raising a 3yo by myself never crossed my mind.  The concept is, well, umm slightly "terrifying" - yeah, that was the word I was looking for.  I've given this some serious consideration, and yes, if her family is willing, I would like to take Meris in and raise her.  It's the least I could do for Amy.  I did some googling and single people have adopted kids in the past.  It's possible.  

Amy and I were like 2 peas in a pod.  We both love science.  We both have home labs.  I was looking forward to merging ours.  We both have awesome libraries.  Again, I was looking forward to merging them.  We both love gardening.  She was teaching Meris sign, which I do not know.  I'd love to expose her to a few other languages, like Russian, Arabic, German, DNA and assembly.  I would have to upgrade my cooking and baking skills if I ever have a chance of being surrogate Amy v2.0

I'm deeply in love with Amy.  This really breaks my heart. 

I have never before spent 3 hours composing a post.  Most of that time was pondering.

Really kicking myself for not making that 10 hour drive 

-t

----------


## TER

Tangent4ronpaul, your love will always be there, in your heart, even as years will pass by, and so does her love for you remain alive, for love never fails.  The time here is short.  Our final destination is, however, eternal.

The family should decide what is best for the child.  This doesn't mean that we cannot give of ourselves out of the love we have for her and her mother.  Indeed, we should and must, to the benefit of Meris, Amy, and even of ourselves.  Love would have it no other way.  And this is the love which brings peace, comfort, hope, and understanding.  May the Lord our God bless you my friend.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Uniform Gifts to Minors Act
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unifor..._to_Minors_Act

The Uniform Gifts to Minors Act (UGMA) is an act in some states of the United States that allows assets such as securities, where the donor has given up all possession and control, to be held in the custodian's name for the benefit of the minor without an attorney needing to set up a special trust fund. This allows a minor in the United States to have property set aside for the minor's benefit and may achieve some income tax benefit for the child's parents. Once the child reaches the age of majority (18 or 21 depending on the state), the assets become the property of the child and the child can use them for any purpose. Contributing money to an UGMA account on another person's behalf could be subject to gift tax; however, the Internal Revenue Code of the United States allows persons to give up to the annual gift tax exclusion to another person without any gift tax consequences, and gifts exceeding that amount as long as total gifts are below the lifetime limits.

In the majority of states that have adopted the Uniform Transfers to Minors Act (UTMA), the assets are treated similarly. The assets are held in the custodian's name until the child reaches age of majority. States that adopted UTMA also repealed UGMA; UTMA specifically provides that contracts in UTMA states which reference UGMA are governed by UTMA. Thus, UGMA is often still referred to in contracts designed for use in multiple states, even though it may actually mean UTMA in a particular state. Under the UGMA or UTMA, the ownership of the funds works like it does with any other trust and the donor must appoint a custodian (the trustee) to look after the account for the benefit of the beneficiary.

Until 1986, a UGMA or UTMA account allowed the assets to be taxed at the minor's income tax bracket. Tax law changes in 1986, 2006 and 2007 known as the "kiddie tax" have substantially reduced the tax savings of UGMAs and UTMAs. The current rule is that for beneficiaries under 19 (23 if a student), the first $1,000 of income is tax-free, the second $1,000 is taxed at the minor's rate (typically zero or 15%), and the amount over $2,000 is taxed at the parent's rate. Minors can also invest in the stock market.[1]

One negative effect of UGMA or UTMA assets for minors who plan to attend college is that financial aid is typically reduced by 20-25% of the UGMA or UTMA balance. Some financial advisers therefore advise depleting the balance in these accounts, always for purposes benefiting the minor such as summer camp, books, computer and similar expenses, well before the minor begins the process of applying to college.

-t

----------


## TER

I personally like the 529 but I am happy to contribute in this endeavor.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Tangent4ronpaul, your love will always be there, in your heart, even as years will pass by, and so does her love for you remain alive, for love never fails.  The time here is short.  Our final destination is, however, eternal.
> 
> The family should decide what is best for the child.  This doesn't mean that we cannot give of ourselves out of the love we have for her and her mother.  Indeed, we should and must, to the benefit of Meris, Amy, and even of ourselves.  Love would have it no other way.  And this is the love which brings peace, comfort, hope, and understanding.  May the Lord our God bless you my friend.


You must spread some rep around before...

Can anyone cover me?

-t

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another note from Amy's brother, who has read this thread:




> I do appreciate all of the nice things that have been said about my sister.  It is appreciated.
> 
> I wouldn't say that Amy and I were not close. Of course, she wanted and was willing to go many places. I, on the other hand, have stayed in the same place all my life. We didn't live close by each other, but if she ever needed anything, I was a phone call (or keystroke) away."

----------


## acptulsa

Yeah, poor choice of words.  Sorry.  She left no doubt in my mind she trusted you and was genuinely fond of you.

----------


## willwash

I'm sorry to hear that.  I never got to know Amy too well on these boards.  It makes me wish I had.

----------


## Root

I never got to know amy either.  I guess that'd be true for a lot of people on here as well.  Nonetheless, this saddens me a lot.  My deepest condolences for those who were close to her and family.

----------


## Cleaner44

> A quick note from Amy's brother:


I have added an online memorial for her:
http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg...712176&df=all&

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I recently asked Amy to marry me.


You did?  Wow.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> You did?  Wow.


Yes, I did!

I have been deeply in love with this girl for many years.

We just clicked on so many levels.

-t

----------


## Natural Citizen

Remember the time when that truck driver made a pig's ear of a bend when he took the corner too fast and overturned the semitrailer full of piglets near amy's house? Heh. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5893177

----------


## RJB

> Remember the time when that truck driver made a pig's ear of a bend when he took the corner too fast and overturned the semitrailer full of piglets near amy's house? Heh. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5893177


She had some witty posts.  I never met her, but I miss her.

----------


## pcosmar

> I never met her, but I miss her.


Me too,, and find myself a bit jealous of those that had..

----------


## youngbuck

I don't hang out on these forums much anymore, and almost wish I hadn't seen this thread now.  I remember chatting with Amy in the chatroom years ago, PM'd her a few times when she first showed up here...  I always thought she was cool, and knew she was super smart.  

What it unclear to me is, I thought Kludge and Amy got married or something?  Did they, and now are divorced?  Not that it really matters, I'm just curious.

Anyway, this news is terribly saddening, and for some odd reason my feeling of grief is way more intense than I'd have anticipated.  My condolences to all who knew her.  RPF will not be the same with out her.  May God bless her soul, and comfort those she leaves behind.

----------


## Danke

> I don't hang out on these forums much anymore, and almost wish I hadn't seen this thread now.  I remember chatting with Amy in the chatroom years ago, PM'd her a few times when she first showed up here...  I always thought she was cool, and knew she was super smart.  
> 
> What it unclear to me is, I thought Kludge and Amy got married or something?  Did they, and now are divorced?  Not that it really matters, I'm just curious.
> 
> Anyway, this new is terribly saddening, and for some odd reason my feeling of grief is way more intense than I'd have anticipated.  My condolences to all who knew her.  RPF will not be the same with out her.  May God bless her soul, and comfort those she leaves behind.


I'm pretty sure it was a common law marriage.  No state license.

----------


## Schifference

I would think that the biological father should have legal rights to raise the child unless he is proven unfit. I also think that if DCF took away a child from a fit biological parent after a parent died or that parent was denied custody this forum would have a post about it.

----------


## tod evans

The only thing I spoke to Amy about was caring for and protecting her kid.

It truly saddens me to read about anything superfluous to that in her memorial thread.

May she rest in peace and may God look after Meris.

----------


## Terry1

No-no-no, I can't believe this.  I had curtains set aside for Amy.  I'm in total shock here because I've been out laid up after an accident.  Oh Lord I'm so sorry for your loss. I will miss Amy so much!  Tears here--just can't believe this, she was so young.  May the Lord comfort Amy's family.  I have no doubt Amy is resting in the Lords care, this is so shocking and sad.  She will be missed.

----------


## Terry1

> Yes.
> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/eri...114&fhid=22415
> 
> R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a picture of her before.


Such a beautiful girl, heaven is a better place with our beautiful Amy in it.

----------


## Bman

I don't post often anymore.  Just mainly lurk from time to time.  I am sorry to hear of Amy's passing.  My deepest condolences to friends and family of Amy's.  May you all find the strength, love, and compassion to carry you through this.

----------


## pcosmar

Damn..she could have an affect. Can't blame others. I am jealous of those that did get to know her,, to see her.

I never saw her face. Never heard her voice..But she affected me deeply. Those that had pictures and stories,, I  appreciate it. But I am still jealous.

And as for the alleged cause of death,, it was unnecessary to even post it the first time. You want it to be a teachable moment,, go start another thread.

This is for honoring and remembering a friend.

----------


## JK/SEA

i plan on donating to the moneybomb in Amy's memory, afterall, she was a supporter, and a member in Ron Paul Forum. I liked her wit. She is already missed.

That is all.

----------


## Terry1

Thank you for cleaning up this thread--very thankful here.

----------


## sam1952

I will say grieving is a process that can manifest itself in many ways. Anger, verbalization, withdrawal even physical. This early time is important to share how you wish to. I wish all of you that suffer peace.

The family will and should sort this out.

To Amy, I didn't know you and really only casually know you from your posts here. But you were a friend in Liberty. It saddens me to lose that friend. Wishing you peace Amy...

----------


## angelatc

> No, my idea was to start another thread where we could honor her.  It was the moderators who chose to alter the original announcement in this one and remove that information.  Anybody who has ever experienced a loss knows that the first question is usually, "Oh no! What happened?"     Getting all upset that her friends are asking that question here is pointless.
> 
> .


I don't usually quote myself, but it just occurred to me this is one of those threads we desperately need Amy in.  For once, I don't have words, but she always said just the right thing at these awkward interactions.  She was everybody's friend.  Everybody loved her, everybody respected her opinion, and we are all going to miss her presence immensely. 

And we did not really even know her.  Everything we are feeling must be nothing compared to what her family is experiencing.  We were blessed with her for a mere 9 years.  They had her for a lifetime, and the depth of the hole she left behind must be immeasurable.

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## jmdrake

> First BuddyRey now Amy?? What's going on with the class of 2007?


Huh?  OMG!       I don't know what to say.  Rest in peace fellow warriors.  Go with God.

----------


## brandon

One time I tried to invite myself over to Amy's house to drink booze and party but she declined.

----------


## brandon

Also one time I told Amy that I was getting married and she said "Oh my god Brandon is growing up" and it occurred to me that this internet person has a better sense of who I am and my history than many people I knew IRL.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Huh?  OMG!       I don't know what to say.  Rest in peace fellow warriors.  Go with God.






=t

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Huh?  OMG!       I don't know what to say.  Rest in peace fellow warriors.  Go with God.


Good sentiments, kind words.  Good to see you, again jmdrake!

I have felt a kind of bittersweet happiness to see so many beloved old-timers appear and pay their respects here. I wish that our reunion were not under such tragic circumstances.

....

I guess that's how funerals often are, actually.


Thanks for brightening our lives, Amy*π*.  Thanks for the help in the struggle for liberty.  We will carry on.  We will never surrender.  And you will not be forgotten.  

Soar free.  

Where the eagles fly.

----------


## CrissyNY

amy was very kind to me here

and i am nobody

so i think that counts for something

all my love forever amy,

love, cristal

----------


## brandon

One last memory. I never told Amy or kludge about this:

About 4ish years ago, right around the time they married, I signed up to play League Of Legends. I needed a screen name. I was sort of mildy infatuated with them at the time, so I chose "kludgeypi" as my screen name. I ended up playing that game for like 3 years. I never got that good at it, but for three years I was known as a portmanteau of two of my favorite RPF posters. http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/20914421  <-- yep dat be me

----------


## Chester Copperpot

I just realized this was Amy31416... I was just remembering her crazy thread she posted last month about the sex and had PM'ed her,,,,, ddamn

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I just realized this was Amy31416... I was just remembering her crazy thread she posted last month about the sex and had PM'ed her,,,,, ddamn


Oh that's a great thing to say.   Thanks.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Oh that's a great thing to say.   Thanks.


FWIW, I think Amy would've laughed and shrugged that off. Low class knuckle-dragger mouth-breathers gonna knuckle-drag mouth-breathe. :P

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> FWIW, I think Amy would've laughed and shrugged that off. Low class knuckle-dragger mouth-breathers gonna knuckle-drag mouth-breathe. :P


did it come off that way? i didnt mean it to.. .originally this thread was just titled "Amy"... Now that I went baxk to it it says "Amy31416"

----------


## JK/SEA

i haven't said this yet till now...

 RIP sweet Amy...

----------


## Deborah K

> did it come off that way? i didnt mean it to.. .originally this thread was just titled "Amy"... Now that I went baxk to it it says "Amy31416"


That thread was funny, so don't worry about it.  She asked that it be removed, I won't say why.  Amy had a wicked sense of humor which was one of many things I dearly loved about her.....so damned funny, and open.  This is a great loss to this community.

----------


## pcosmar

> I just realized this was Amy31416... I was just remembering her crazy thread she posted last month about the sex and had PM'ed her,,,,, ddamn


That thread was a cry for help,, we had fun with it.. but there was more to it.
Wish I could have gotten there,,

I was prevented.. and I believe there is reason for that.

----------


## Terry1

I told myself I wasn't going to read this thread any more because I end up sobbing and crying, but it's wonderful that so many of us have great memories of Amy's beautiful personality and sense of humor.  Such a loss for us, but a gain for the kingdom of heaven.  Amy would wander over into the religion forum every once in a while to let us know the Lord was indeed in her life and working there.  He called our beautiful Amy home, He knew her struggles and they are over.  No more tears for Amy.

----------


## pcosmar

> I told myself I wasn't going to read this thread any more because I end up sobbing and crying, but it's wonderful that so many of us have great memories of Amy's beautiful personality and sense of humor.  Such a loss for us, but a gain for the kingdom of heaven.  Amy would wander over into the religion forum every once in a while to let us know the Lord was indeed in her life and working there.  He called our beautiful Amy home, He knew her struggles and they are over.  No more tears for Amy.


FOR BELIEVERS
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-than-you-know

----------


## Terry1

> FOR BELIEVERS
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-than-you-know


You saw what many did not Pete, I saw the same thing too.  Amy was not very open with her feelings, but she gave us hints didn't she.  I spoke with Amy via PM too.  Amazing how we can see things just through words on a monitor isn't it.  Everything happens for a reason.  I believe the Lord heard those cries for help too.

----------


## angelatc

> I told myself I wasn't going to read this thread any more because I end up sobbing and crying, but it's wonderful that so many of us have great memories of Amy's beautiful personality and sense of humor.  Such a loss for us, but a gain for the kingdom of heaven.  Amy would wander over into the religion forum every once in a while to let us know the Lord was indeed in her life and working there.  He called our beautiful Amy home, He knew her struggles and they are over.  No more tears for Amy.


My tears are not for her.  They are for the daughter who will never truly know the angel that was her mother.

(And for me.  Like all of us, I am really going to miss her.)

----------


## Terry1

> My tears are not for her.  They are for the daughter who will never truly know the angel that was her mother.
> 
> (And for me.  Like all of us, I am really going to miss her.)


I know Angie, I'm sitting here crying right now too.  I keep thinking to myself that maybe if I'd only dug a little deeper and asked Amy more about herself that I could have said something or done something more to make a difference, but then maybe too God already had plans beyond our control for Amy.  I did have some private conversations with Amy, but nothing really personal.  I noticed that when Amy was in the religion forum, she wanted to be a part of something more for her life and said that she was going to church and had Meris going too.  I do believe that the Lord was indeed working in her life and preparing her for what lay ahead.  I'm sure that Meris is being watched over as well and is in my prayers as well as others here too.

----------


## pcosmar

Amy is going to leave a mark.

----------


## Terry1

> Amy is going to leave a mark.


So true Pete.  Time only pushes those wounds into a dark corner of our minds until something happens that shakes them back into the light for a moment and we feel that pain all over again and then they seem to slip back into that dark corner again until the next time.  They accumulate over time to the point where we realize that even though the memories are still there, we must forge ahead and keep going and leave the past in the past.  Life goes on and so must we for many good reasons.  There's still beauty, love and good things left to be experienced and felt.  It's not over till it's over, never give up the fight my friend, life is still a beautiful gift.

----------


## oyarde

> One time I tried to invite myself over to Amy's house to drink booze and party but she declined.


You can come by my bonfire on the 31st , just be here before dark for parking and grilled burgers , bring your own chair and drinks.

----------


## brandon

> You can come by my bonfire on the 31st , just be here before dark for parking and grilled burgers , bring your own chair and drinks.


I'm having a party at my house that day  I'll have to come to your next one.

----------


## angelatc

OK, while I am not above inviting myself to your parties, you both live too far away for me to make the drive*. But now I am thinking that perhaps I will also make a bonfire that night. 




*(Not really, but the family is dead weight. )

----------


## tod evans

> You can come by my bonfire on the 31st , just be here before dark for parking and grilled burgers , bring your own chair and drinks.





> I'm having a party at my house that day  I'll have to come to your next one.





> OK, while I am not above inviting myself to your parties, you both live too far away for me to make the drive*. But now I am thinking that perhaps I will also make a bonfire that night. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Not really, but the family is dead weight. )


The boys are out with axes right now cutting and stacking brush and cordwood for ours....

----------


## PRB

> She loved to share pics.
> 
> Kotin, look behind the microscope...
> 
> 
> 
> Her "greenhouse" one year:
> 
> 
> ...


very interesting photos, and nice books. why is this guy banned??

----------


## PRB

> Is that her and Kludge?


that looks like Manny Pacquiao if you ask me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> very interesting photos, and nice books. why is this guy banned??


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-up-with-this!

----------


## cajuncocoa

I didn't think I had an Amy story, but RJB just posted this in another thread and it jogged a memory loose.




> I'm not the biggest cat person but I love the cat on the keyboard. It brightens my day every time I see it.


I've gotten a lot of comments about my avatar, but this one always stayed with me. I guess I had the avatar a few months by then, Amy told me her daughter always liked to see the kitty on my avatar when Mom was on the computer. Every time I thought about changing it, that always stopped me...Amy's little girl who liked to see the kitty.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

No doubt she is enjoying her freedom in heaven wishing us well in our fight for freedom at home.  Still thinking and praying.

----------


## Lord Xar

such sad news...

My thoughts and prayers to her family, and friends. For those of you who knew her, I am deeply sorry for your loss. I've seen her thru the years here, and always enjoyed her posts. Whenever we lose a liberty lover, we are greatly diminished. I am sad. For over 8 years I've been coming to this forum, and she has been here every since too. 

I feel sad, and truth be told - I only knew her from here, and very little interaction other than us fighting the good fight, reading her posts. I can only imagine what many of you are going thru who knew her well. 

Again, I am sorry for this loss.... I hope you all are hanging in there.

----------


## oyarde

Is there something yet set up to kick in for the wee Child ?

----------


## angelatc

> No doubt she is enjoying her freedom in heaven wishing us well in our fight for freedom at home.  Still thinking and praying.


Now that you mention it, I hope she is haunting John McCain. Fairly sure she'd be up for it.

----------


## The Northbreather

So sad. Gone for a few days and now this.

RIP

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Is there something yet set up to kick in for the wee Child ?


This.

----------


## Danke

> This.


Maybe wait to see who gets custody?  I know Kludge has submitted for a paternal test.

----------


## HVACTech

> Now that you mention it, I hope she is haunting John McCain. Fairly sure she'd be up for it.


^^^this^^^

----------


## Dr. Dog

I'm going to miss Amy so much. She was such a smart, witty, and caring person. It's so sad she's gone at such a young age. I really hope that her daughter grows up to be just like her and to know how much she loved her.

----------


## klamath

This sad loss happened just as I was leaving to spend time with family in Or and Montana. I was in too much shock to respond at the time. I never personally never met Amy but my mother (Meatwasp) and I both invited her to come out and see our homestead as it was something she really wanted to do herself. I am so sorry she never came out as maybe it would have made a difference in her life. She was so intelligent I tried to convince her to write a book on practical homestead chemistry application.
Her condition was a shock to me but I knew she was having some relationship problems and I knew her "screw it" thread was a cry for help as it showed things were not going the way she wanted in her life. I just didn't realize how bad that cry for help was as I believe most of us didn't.
From time to time I would scan through the pictures of the forum members thread to see what this girl that I had so much contact looked like but her picture was never there. So sad now that she has passed I see her beautiful pictures.
And for her little girl I hope she can adjust and have a happy childhood.
RIP Amy Pi.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Is there something yet set up to kick in for the wee Child ?


I was hoping, but haven't seen anything yet.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Maybe wait to see who gets custody?  I know Kludge has submitted for a paternal test.


It would certainly be better if any custody issues were settled first.

----------


## pcosmar

> It would certainly be better if any custody issues were settled first.


Will let you know,, as I know. She is currently with Amy's Aunt. And they are waiting on the legal issues. They are trying to keep her.

Prayers are still appreciated.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

There is now a GoFundMe link for people who wish to donate for funeral and burial costs for Amy31416. This has been set-up by a friend of Amy's (and some high school friends) who are also in touch with Amy's family. It is to help with cemetery costs, but can also be used to go to Meris as well.

Attachment 4585

Money raised will be used for funeral/burial costs and for her daughter as well.




> Amy Brookhouser passed away suddenly and unexpectedly at her home. She left behind a 4 year old daughter, brother along with many close friends and relatives. Amy did not have life insurance. Let's give Amy a proper burial and headstone.


Link:
https://www.gofundme.com/ff76c2kc

----------


## Pericles

> Omg - what? Kludge, I am sorry for your loss.


That - the forum has lost too many good people.

----------


## Danke

The 


> "Amy passed away a couple days ago"
> 
> ----
> 
> [Mod Edit]:
> 
> There is an online guestbook for Amy at the following address. The messages left there should be visible to her family:
> 
> http://www.legacy.com/guestbooks/eri...nces/176075114
> ...


Kludge is still a member here.  Why did you delete that she was in the hospital unconscious?

----------


## jjreeder

> Take it up with the Mods,, or those who derailed it.


I invite anyone who has information about Amy to share it with me privately. She was a lifelong friend of mine and I insist you stop this thread immediately.

----------


## jjreeder

If you want to honor her life then simply donate at Go Fund Me

----------


## pcosmar

> If you want to honor her life then simply donate at Go Fund Me


Thank you Jen. and thanks for setting that up.

----------


## cajuncocoa

People, are we doing this AGAIN?

Having lived on this earth as long as I have, I've learned that there are two sides to every story...and rarely do we see both sides. 

One side in this argument is right, and the other is probably wrong....*BUT
*
that doesn't matter here because THIS is not the place to have the discussion. In my opinion. I didn't even know Amy as well as most of you, but I cringe almost every time I peek in this thread.  Can't those of you who DID know her well and loved her respect her memory better than this? I have to tell you...I would HATE to think of my personal life being picked apart this way openly on the Internet after my death. 

Please stop.

----------


## jjreeder

Cajuncocoa I can't thank you enough. Amy was so private and this has been so incredibly disturbing to me. After reading all the posts here I joined simply to stop the insensitivity. Some of you were clearly quite close with Amy; however, despite this none of you seem aware that she was a very private person. And many of you have the false belief that she had neither friends nor family outside of this forum which is simply not true.  Again, I invite any of you that wish to discuss Amy's life to contact ME directly. Otherwise, honor her by donating to her memorial. 


QUOTE=cajuncocoa;6025177]People, are we doing this AGAIN?http://www.http://www.ericsonmemorials.com/.com/

Having lived on this earth as long as I have, I've learned that there are two sides to every story...and rarely do we see both sides. 

One side in this argument is right, and the other is probably wrong....*BUT
*
that doesn't matter here because THIS is not the place to have the discussion. In my opinion. I didn't even know Amy as well as most of you, but I cringe almost every time I peek in this thread.  Can't those of you who DID know her well and loved her respect her memory better than this? I have to tell you...I would HATE to think of my personal life being picked apart this way openly on the Internet after my death. 

Please stop.[/QUOTE]

----------


## brandon

It's weird because since none of us really know each other in real life, we have no outlet to discuss this. I think it's natural to want to discuss an issue like this. If it were someone in your real life social circle, you'd definitely discuss the details in private with other friends etc. It helps process it and bring about closure. We just don't have that outlet.  And you're right... the internet is too public to discuss details.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Cajuncocoa I can't thank you enough. Amy was so private and this has been so incredibly disturbing to me. After reading all the posts here I joined simply to stop the insensitivity. Some of you were clearly quite close with Amy; however, despite this none of you seem aware that she was a very private person. And many of you have the false belief that she had neither friends nor family outside of this forum which is simply not true.  Again, I invite any of you that wish to discuss Amy's life to contact ME directly. Otherwise, honor her by donating to her memorial.


Welcome to RPF, jjreeder....sorry it's under such sad circumstances.

I'm sure all, or at least, most of us here have things we would not want the other members of this board to know...and while -- in my case, those things probably would not contribute to my death; there would be no reason anyone here should learn them in that event....I would *still* not want those things discussed here (especially *now* that I can see how insensitive some can be about certain issues!) because I, too, am a very private person about my "real" life.  

I hope everyone will respect your wishes and Amy's memory.

----------


## navy-vet

> People, are we doing this AGAIN?
> 
> Having lived on this earth as long as I have, I've learned that there are two sides to every story...and rarely do we see both sides. 
> 
> One side in this argument is right, and the other is probably wrong....*BUT
> 
> 
> *
> that doesn't matter here because THIS is not the place to have the discussion. In my opinion. I didn't even know Amy as well as most of you, but I cringe almost every time I peek in this thread.  Can't those of you who DID know her well and loved her respect her memory better than this? I have to tell you...I would HATE to think of my personal life being picked apart this way openly on the Internet after my death. 
> ...


*Amen to that cc... Amy was indeed fortunate to have friends like you.*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why did you delete that she was in the hospital unconscious?


That was actually in a separate post from the OP. It was all moved to the split thread (since deleted due to craziness), and this thread was specifically for a memorial and memories of Amy.

Suffice it to say, yes, she was in the hospital when she passed. "Suddenly" is a relative term, but whether at home or in the hospital a few days later, it is sudden to many of those who knew her.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Cajuncocoa I can't thank you enough. Amy was so private and this has been so incredibly disturbing to me. After reading all the posts here I joined simply to stop the insensitivity. Some of you were clearly quite close with Amy; however, despite this none of you seem aware that she was a very private person. And many of you have the false belief that she had neither friends nor family outside of this forum which is simply not true.  Again, I invite any of you that wish to discuss Amy's life to contact ME directly. *Otherwise, honor her by donating to her memorial*.


I intend to do just that.

Please pass along our sincere love and condolences to any friends and family you know.

AF and family.

----------


## jjreeder

Thank you

----------


## The Gold Standard

How awful. I disappear for a few months and come back to see this. My condolences to those who knew her well.

----------


## Cleaner44

> If you want to honor her life then simply donate at Go Fund Me


Done.

https://www.gofundme.com/ff76c2kc

----------


## lx43

RIP

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

I don't post much anymore, but I still visit from time to time to check in and see how things are going. Check in today (been a bit) and see that Amy had passed away (and Buddy too!). Losing too many good men and women.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

Family and Freedom!  I know a lot of individuals who lost a parent at a young age and they turned out just fine.  I can't imagine how hard a time it is right now for her child though.  Thoughts and prayers.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Update:




> I received an update today. The stone is being engraved right now, should be done in the next couple of days.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And here is a picture of the headstone:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Update: Stone and vase are in place. Vase may be moved to the side instead of the front.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Happy Pi Day Amy.

----------


## Kotin

> Happy Pi Day Amy.


indeed. man I miss her..

----------


## heavenlyboy34

R.I.P. :'(  Memory eternal.

----------


## PRB

OMG it's 31416!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Happy Pi Day Amy.


She would've lol'ed at this:

Miss u, amypi. :'(

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Some recent photos Amy's brother wanted to share:

Attachment 4954

Attachment 4955

Attachment 4956

Attachment 4957

Attachment 4958

----------


## angelatc

Thanks Brian.  I still miss her like crazy.  I guess we all do.  Tell him thanks for thinking of us.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Still hard to believe she's gone.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Still hard to believe she's gone.


QFT.  :'(

----------


## John F Kennedy III

$#@! 

Amy was AWESOME.

----------


## angelatc

can't believe it's been a year.

----------


## FSP-Rebel



----------


## oyarde

> $#@! 
> 
> Amy was AWESOME.


And then some.

----------


## pcosmar

> can't believe it's been a year.


I can. It has been a good year,, in this place she left me.

She will never be forgotten.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I can. It has been a good year,, in this place she left me.
> 
> She will never be forgotten.


She gave you a house? That's amazing.

----------


## pcosmar

> She gave you a house? That's amazing.


Not exactly,, but I was homeless when she left.  That is in another thread.

----------


## PRB

> Not exactly,, but I was homeless when she left.  That is in another thread.


glad you're in a better place  

What's the other thread, totally curious now.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Her memory is eternal.  Miss you sooooo much, Amypi! :'(

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Via Amy's brother, here is a pic on the one year anniversary:

----------


## angelatc

> Via Amy's brother, here is a pic on the one year anniversary:


2 years ago already.  RIP Amy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Been two years already?

Jebus...

RIP Amy.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Been two years already?
> 
> Jebus...
> 
> RIP Amy.


Still think about her and pray for her soul regularly. Greatly missed.   R.I.P.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## oyarde

Amy will always be missed .

----------


## Danke

> Via Amy's brother, here is a pic on the one year anniversary:



maybe for the best, don't know, but her family left out "wife"

Wonder about the current relationship between Kludge and his daughter.

----------


## oyarde

> maybe for the best, don't know, but her family left out "wife"
> 
> Wonder about the current relationship between Kludge and his daughter.


When was the last time you heard from him ?

----------


## Danke

> When was the last time you heard from him ?



Shortly after her death.

----------


## angelatc

> When was the last time you heard from him ?


I am Facebook friends with him, but he rarely posts.  I do occasionally peek at his Mom's page to see how the little girl is doing.

----------


## pcosmar

> I am Facebook friends with him, but he rarely posts.  I do occasionally peek at his Mom's page to see how the little girl is doing.


She is still in prayer. often

----------


## euphemia

It's always sad to lose a friend.

----------


## phill4paul

I've been avoiding the remembrance and what to post. But, remembrance and posting is just something unavoidable. She was/is one of the good ones. Wish she were here, now.

----------


## PRB

> Been two years already?
> 
> Jebus...
> 
> RIP Amy.


WOW.

----------


## specsaregood

bump, will think of amypi today.

----------


## pcosmar

> bump, will think of amypi today.


I knew "Pi Day" would bring her up.

----------


## Anti Federalist

RIP Amy.

Would be nice if we could get an update from Kludge or family and hear how he daughter is doing.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Her memory is eternal.  :'(

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Amy would approve...

----------

